# So angry need to rant



## Meezerowner

Evil ex just showed up to collect his stuff without prior arrangement. :growlmad:

I was in the middle of giving the babies their Sunday lunch and there is a knock on the door and a policeman there. Ex was hiding round the corner. I suppose at least he had the presence of mind to get the police round (I told him this had to happen of he came round whilst I was here to prevent a "breech of the peace" - last time he turned up he smashed a window and broke in). But he was told that I needed advanced notice of him coming round even with police.
I was so upset I am still a bit shaky. It's been a year since the last time (when he broke in) and I havent seen or heard him in that time. It's been 2 years since he left the "family home".
He had the cheek to ask for the alcohol in the cupboard....wtf it's been 2 years. I have binned or given most of it away (I'm not drinking as still BFing). 
He is still out there now in the garage with his new woman loading up a van.
He didnt tell the police the whole story of how he is not supposed to be in contact with me due to his bail conditions... so I am really mad that I had to catch a glimpse of his nasty face because things were not done properly.

ARGH SO MAD sorry I dont think much of this makes sense.

Edit to add: I now feel like a prisoner in my own home cos he is lurking outside and I dont know how long this will take him to load everything. All his stuff has been put into the garage 
over the past 2 years you see.


----------



## teal

I'm so sorry you're being made to feel like that in your own home. Sending you massive hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## Meezerowner

I'm just so angry that he didn't give me advance warning as he was supposed to and the police didnt understand why they were there (because he hadnt told them properly) and that there is supposed to be no contact between us.

He's gone now and wasnt there that long all things considered but I'm still left shaken. 

It's taken me a year to get to the point of not jumping at every little noise outside (this was the last time he paid a visit) I only jump at 70% of noises now :dohh: but now I'm gonna be back at square one again.

The more I think about it the more annoyed I get and I will be having a word with the police tomorrow. Because this just shouldht have happened like that.

On the plus side he has taken the majority of his rubbish from the garage which is nice.

The thing is if I had warning I would have had things ready.... like my pushchair was in the garage and I just hate that he has had his dirty hands on it .... I know I sound mental :wacko:.... but I do not trust him at all. I am gonna inspect it later and have brought it in the house now incase he comes back. Which is the other thing how do I know he wont randomly come back.... its just horrible being on edge all the time. And I am freaked out that if I hadnt been in he might have come in the house. :sick: That thought horrifies me.


----------



## babycrazy1706

Oh love how awful !

Big big hugs :hugs:

We're always here to listen to your rants. Xx


----------



## moomin_troll

Id file a complaint stating that he didn't give notice the c*nt! 
How dare he turn up after 2 years for things. Personally after 6 months I'd have put everything on the street with a sign sayin free shit, please take it


----------



## Meezerowner

moomin_troll said:


> Id file a complaint stating that he didn't give notice the c*nt!
> How dare he turn up after 2 years for things. Personally after 6 months I'd have put everything on the street with a sign sayin free shit, please take it

Yeah I'm gonna complain. 

Lots of people have told me that they would have burnt his stuff/chucked it on street/sold it for nappies etc etc.... but since this whole fiasco began I decided I was going to do this by the book - so he had no come back.

I have had my moments when I have been very tempted though. :blush: But instead I systematically bagged/boxed up all his crap (and there was a lot) and put it in the garage so all that's left in the house were large joint owned items (furniture) and my personal belongings.
If he had actually taken his crap when I asked him to back in 2012 then I would never have found out all the stuff I did about him and what a scummy perverted person he was/is. :dohh: So he was his own worst enemy there. 

Anyway I just can't get over him asking for the alcohol.... actually it's pretty funny :wacko: after two years..... I wonder if he wants some 2 year old bread and "what ever happened to that bottle of milk we had?"


----------



## moomin_troll

If he left any type of clothing or material type stuff, I would have weed on it haha that would smell great after two years in a black bag and box haha 
Credit to you for keeping it all and doing the right, grown up thing


----------



## Meezerowner

moomin_troll said:


> If he left any type of clothing or material type stuff, I would have weed on it haha that would smell great after two years in a black bag and box haha
> Credit to you for keeping it all and doing the right, grown up thing

Actually in a round-about-way that did happen!

I piled all his books up on the floor to put into a box but didn't pack it straight away. In the mean time the cat sprayed up them :haha: and I thought "oh well - karma" and packed them in the box anyway :shrug:
So there will be some pretty mouldy, stinky books in there for him to enjoy - but technically I didn't do it deliberately so it's ok! 
The cat got extra cat-treats that night :winkwink:

Edit to add: tbh I reckon all his clothes are trashed anyway as the garage is damp enough to make stuff go quite musty. He should have picked his crap up sooner though.


----------



## babycrazy1706

:rofl: the cats got extra treats!!!! :haha:


----------



## babycrazy1706

While I think about revenge....
i used to brush the inside of the toilet with ex's toothbrush :smug: :smug: :smug:


----------



## Meezerowner

babycrazy1706 said:


> While I think about revenge....
> i used to brush the inside of the toilet with ex's toothbrush :smug: :smug: :smug:

Eww :sick: did he ever use it ?


----------



## moomin_troll

I've done that before to my brother who was an absolute jack ass to me hahaha


----------



## babycrazy1706

Meezerowner said:


> babycrazy1706 said:
> 
> 
> While I think about revenge....
> i used to brush the inside of the toilet with ex's toothbrush :smug: :smug: :smug:
> 
> Eww :sick: did he ever use it ?Click to expand...

Yes it was his everyday toothbrush :rofl:

We had split up but were still living together for a while

Oh how I enjoyed cleaning that toilet :haha:


----------



## Meezerowner

babycrazy1706 said:


> Yes it was his everyday toothbrush :rofl:
> 
> We had split up but were still living together for a while
> 
> Oh how I enjoyed cleaning that toilet :haha:

Wow. That is some super revenge. :haha:


----------



## Dezireey

:hugs: :hugs:

Sorry he is being such an ass to you sweetie. Just do what I have just done...tell him he has a small wiener willy.


:coffee: ho hum waiting for fallout from that!


----------



## Karren

> Yeah I'm gonna complain.
> 
> Lots of people have told me that they would have burnt his stuff/chucked it on street/sold it for nappies etc etc.... but since this whole fiasco began I decided I was going to do this by the book - so he had no come back.
> 
> I have had my moments when I have been very tempted though. :blush: But instead I systematically bagged/boxed up all his crap (and there was a lot) and put it in the garage so all that's left in the house were large joint owned items (furniture) and my personal belongings.
> If he had actually taken his crap when I asked him to back in 2012 then I would never have found out all the stuff I did about him and what a scummy perverted person he was/is. :dohh: So he was his own worst enemy there.
> 
> Anyway I just can't get over him asking for the alcohol.... actually it's pretty funny :wacko: after two years..... I wonder if he wants some 2 year old bread and "what ever happened to that bottle of milk we had?"

Haha, done the toilet with the toothbrush one plenty, to my brother mainly, always had to giggle when he was using it and totally unaware.

Perhaps one of the best revenge sorta things I did was back in the dorms my room mates where one girl and this other boy.

He was a pain in the arse to live with, always left stuff lying around and would have a go at us over the slightest thing.

One of the things he would never do was the washing, so we used to take his stuff and wash it all together.

One time he had just pissed us both off with his back chat so we decided we would get him back in some way.

Just before we where going to give him his clothes back, we took some of his underpants, went to the fridge and got a chili, cut it open (wearing gloves ofcourse) and rubbed it all over the inside of a few pairs of his boxer shorts! :)

His reaction one day when he must have put a pair on when he left, then about 15 mins later he came bolting back in and dived into the shower, we could just hear him in there going "oooooo, oowwwwwww ahhhhhh!" LMAO it was hilarious. Chili hurts just when you get a bit on your finger, imagine that around his doodle and balls!

The funny thing was he never expected it was us, because he was a bit of a man whore and slept around he probably thought it was an STD.

If you have any of his undies left at yours in his pile of stuff, you should do that, sabotage them!!! Haha


----------



## babycrazy1706

Meezerowner said:


> babycrazy1706 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it was his everyday toothbrush :rofl:
> 
> We had split up but were still living together for a while
> 
> Oh how I enjoyed cleaning that toilet :haha:
> 
> Wow. That is some super revenge. :haha:Click to expand...

I know :smug: :smug: :smug: 
:winkwink:


----------

